# Found OnLine Pigeon Racing Game



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

I just found this pigeon game online. Heres what it says, "The Pigeons Manager is an online game where you can sell/buy pigeons, manage your own loft during the breeding season and you can also compete online with opponents of all over the world." 

http://www.pigeonsmanager.com/start.php


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

Its addicting for people who are into pigeons. It is a great game. It was posted here a couple months ago and that is when I checked it out. My younger 2 kids are playing it now as well. So donttredinmeloft is my screen name as I really should have double checked it before submitting it. Pusher is my sons screen name which is the name of the best stud ever in the walking horses, anonther thing he took back after me. Nightflierloft is my youngest daughter. She did not jump in as quickly as my son so she is in 3A. My son and I are in 2A. I wish the forum there had more people using it. If you are just starting do a search on the auction for birds selling for under 50. Buy all you can afford that have a form movement of good or better and pair these up as breeder. You can train everything but form. Once they are in breeders turn up the training level to 100 and get them to where everything is excellent before you start flying them. Once you take them out of breeders change the training level to 40-50 because you will loose motivation if they are training to hard. Good Luck hope to see ya there.

BTW Nomad lofts is there as well.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah I just purchased a breeder cock for 1200 at auction and have him paired already. I also set my training to General 100% and selected 9 birds for this weeks race. Lets see how it goes....LOL


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

You do not need to spend that kind of money. I know you are just starting so look for cheap birds with a good, excellent, formidable form movement and get them cheap. You will see no matter how the other stats look the offsprings stats will be low and in need of training. there have been alot of birds with good or better form movement selling for 5 to 50 but the other stats are low so they have to be trianed. No need in racing a bird that does not have atleast reasonable for all stats. This game takes time to get birds ready. You can not just start today and race in the next race. I am in 19th place in 2A. My daughter learned from me and is 4th in 3A and she started at the end of the last season. all birds home to your loft no matter if you bought them or not. Your 1200 bird may need to be your race bird.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Thats true! I see I was just charged after (24:00 hrs) the training fee, when does it take place or has it already?


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

I answered this in your pm but for everyone else the training money is taken each day and the stats increase at the same time from that training. I am not on the game enough to pin point the time of day. Just know it happens once a day.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

What will they think of next? Sounds like fun.


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

If you are into racing pigeons you have to give it a try. When you sign up you get 10 pigeons and 1500 dollars/euros/ what ever money. One thing to remember is you will need a couple hundred dollars to feed and train your birds. The auction part of the game has a search to it. Search the cheap birds with good or better stats for form movement and put them into breeding as you can train them while they breed. The first few weeks the game takes you 10 minutes 3 times a week. I can now spend 2 hours getting everthing done. I try to set sometime aside for this 2 hour period about every week and just take about 5-10 minutes the other times. Like I said a very addicting game for us pigeon lovers.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

oh boy.... I think I'll be wasting a whole bunch of time now


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

12 Volt Man said:


> oh boy.... I think I'll be wasting a whole bunch of time now


LOL....after todays race, Im 12th in my group.....from 69TH....LOL


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

Sounds fun!


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

The_Dirteeone said:


> Sounds fun!


Its Crazy....LOL


----------



## turkmyster (Jul 21, 2013)

how long does it take to get confirmed?


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Ive been on pigeonsmanager for a few months. My name is kingdizon, in league 3C. Very addicting. Taking this season off to let all my birds recover and to try and brees some good pairs up. I keep my team below 20 for now. Over time your money increases and allows you to buy better birds. Tips are to try and keep your birds to a low number to avoid expenses that will put you in debt. Shell out a few extra dollars and get those good birds to make for good stock. Most ive spent on a bird is about 60k or more...I pick and choose and stick with the one I feel is worth it. Avoid birds 5 years or older unless they have considerable stats, as at 5 years their stats will no longer increase, and disappear after 8years.


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Def. joining that game. Registered as Zumr (screen name from WoW), so lets just wait to be confirmed


----------

